# Persian: امیدواری



## James Bates

I just came across the following:

میگوید فقیر ولی اللہ بن عبدالرحیم چون برین فقیر دری از فھم کتاب اللہ گشادند، خواست کہ بعضی نکات نافعہ کہ در تدبیر کلام اللہ یاران را بکار آید در رسالہ مختصری مضبوط نماید امیدواری از عنایت حضرت باری آن ست کہ طالب علمان را مجرد فھم این قواعد راھی واسع در فھم معانی کتاب اللہ گشادہ گردد کہ اگر عمری در مطالعہ تفسیر یا گذرانیدن آنھا بر مفسران بسر برند بآن ضبط وربط بدست نیارند

Shouldn't the word have been امید داری (from امید داشتن)?


----------



## truce

James Bates said:


> I just came across the following:
> 
> میگوید فقیر ولی اللہ بن عبدالرحیم چون برین فقیر دری از فھم کتاب اللہ گشادند، خواست کہ بعضی نکات نافعہ کہ در تدبیر کلام اللہ یاران را بکار آید در رسالہ مختصری مضبوط نماید امیدواری از عنایت حضرت باری آن ست کہ طالب علمان را مجرد فھم این قواعد راھی واسع در فھم معانی کتاب اللہ گشادہ گردد کہ اگر عمری در مطالعہ تفسیر یا گذرانیدن آنھا بر مفسران بسر برند بآن ضبط وربط بدست نیارند
> 
> Shouldn't the word have been امید داری (from امید داشتن)?


Hi
First of all "اميدواري" is correct it comes from "اميدوار بودن" which means "to be hopeful" or "to hope" and اميد داري is not common in Persian  
Second I should ask is this paragraph is the accurate copy of a book?
Third this is a very hard and complicated paragraph which is mixed with some Arabic words that are not common in Persian. I am just wondering how you can understand it. Persian is my mother tongue but I cannot understand it properly. Some parts seem meaningless to me.
Forth You are typing Persian with Pakistani or Urdu font which is not common in Iran.


----------



## Stranger_

> Persian is my mother tongue but I cannot understand it properly. Some parts seem meaningless to me.


This text is a purely religious text. In addition to that, it is highly influenced by the native language (Urdu) of the writer and is full of Arabic words and phrases. That is why it is a little bit vague and meaningless.



> امیدواری از عنایت حضرت باری آن ست


Neither امیدواری nor امیدداری sound normal to me. They just do not fit in well.
Anyway, the common way to say it is:
- امید آن می رود که با یاری/عنایت خداوند متعال ...
or simply:
- بدان امید که خداوند ....


----------



## soheil1

امیدواری is hopefulness
the sentence is as normal/awkward as saying:
hopefulness from the grace of God is that a wide-open way be opened for the students of the knowledge...

Simply 'hope'(امید) is better


----------



## PersoLatin

As far as امید داری is concerned, it a correct construction but not common in Iranian Persian, so امیدواری is correct, as I suspect the author had intended. This text is very unusual, so much so that, had the author used امیدداری I would have not seen it as unusual. 

I can not provide proof, but I have a feeling امیدوار may have started off as امیددار, as امید داشتن is the same as امیدوار بودن or امیدواری


----------



## NielCG

I think امید is better as "soheil1" mentioned. However, the text is full of Arabic words making it very difficult to understand for me.


----------



## PersoLatin

I think the part with اميدوارى is one area that makes some sense, as it is. Also the original question was whether اميدوارى should have been اميددارى


----------



## soheil1

NielCG said:


> I think امید is better as "soheil1" mentioned. However, the text is full of Arabic words making it very difficult to understand for me.


Now English is in style instead of Arabic or french. Almost anyone tries to include some English word


----------



## James Bates

Was there a time when it was considered "in" to include French words? I know that مرسی is from French.


----------



## soheil1

Yes.
French was the internationally dominant language in the 19th century (at the times of Qajar dynasty),when our modern era and first contacts with the western word took place which still continues.
Even today, older chess players use the french symbols to record their game, the world federation have french acronyms and motto's, and so on.


----------



## James Bates

Well, I'll be!


----------



## soheil1

James Bates said:


> Well, I'll be!


You'll be what, sorry?


----------



## James Bates

soheil1 said:


> You'll be what, sorry?



It's an expression of surprise.


----------



## soheil1

James Bates said:


> It's an expression of surprise.


I still don't get what exactly does it mean


----------



## James Bates

Let's create a separate thread about this expression. I've been hearing it ever since I was a kid. It might be short for "I'll be damned".


----------



## Jamshed Aslam

James Bates said:


> I just came across the following:
> 
> میگوید فقیر ولی اللہ بن عبدالرحیم چون برین فقیر دری از فھم کتاب اللہ گشادند، خواست کہ بعضی نکات نافعہ کہ در تدبیر کلام اللہ یاران را بکار آید در رسالہ مختصری مضبوط نماید امیدواری از عنایت حضرت باری آن ست کہ طالب علمان را مجرد فھم این قواعد راھی واسع در فھم معانی کتاب اللہ گشادہ گردد کہ اگر عمری در مطالعہ تفسیر یا گذرانیدن آنھا بر مفسران بسر برند بآن ضبط وربط بدست نیارند
> 
> Shouldn't the word have been امید داری (from امید داشتن)?



Can you provide the link to where you go this form?


----------



## James Bates

Sure.


----------



## Jamshed Aslam

It seems to be omid dari and not omid wari.


----------

